# Urgh.. Natalie Williams to Indiana...



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

...and Sylvia Crawley to San Antonio.

Breaks up a super talented Starz team.

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

San Antonio Paper's Article  




> "What we are trying to do is build for the future as well as this season," said Clarissa Davis-Wrightsil, Silver Stars chief operating officer. "We got younger with the trade and more athletic. We wanted players that not only could shoot the 3-pointer, but put the ball on the ground and face the basket."





> Davis-Wrightsil said that reports stating 7-2 center Margo Dydek will not return to the Silver Stars are untrue. Davis-Wrightsil said she is in the process of talking to the agent for Dydek, who is completing her season in Poland and will join the Silver Stars' training camp late.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> San Antonio Paper's Article


Silver Stars...

Thanks Gym Rat.

At least Jen Azzi, Goodson, and Ferdinand are still there.

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Fever are adding even more free agents...

LINK


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Nat's Happy*



> She won't be able to wear her old familiar No. 24 anymore, but other than that, Salt Lake City's Natalie Williams isn't unhappy that she was traded Thursday by the San Antonio Silver Stars, nee Utah Starzz, to the Indiana Fever and her former Olympic coach, Nell Fortner. "If I got traded, I couldn't think of a better place to go," Williams said by cell phone about 150 miles south of Oklahoma City Thursday. She had been on her way in a two-vehicle caravan with her twins and her father, Nate Williams, the former NBA and Utah State player, to San Antonio when she received news Wednesday in Albuquerque that she was being traded. Williams called Wednesday's events, in which she had to pivot northeast after being "halfway there" to San Antonio, "pretty much a comedy, or a nightmare, I'm not sure. "Thank goodness for Dad," she said, indicating he's been a help because he's been traded before. The deal was completed Thursday to send the three-time WNBA all-star plus the No. 11 selection in the April 25 WNBA Draft, North Carolina combo guard Coretta Brown, to Indianapolis for the Fever's top picks in last week's dispersal and rookie drafts. San Antonio gets former Portland center Sylvia Crawley, taken by Indiana with the No. 6 pick in the dispersal draft, and University of Tennessee forward Gwen Jackson, the No. 7 overall pick in the rookie draft. Williams said the trade was "a complete surprise. They had told me they weren't shopping me around, and Indiana actually asked for me," she said, adding, "Most things that happen in my life have been for the good. "I like that I'm going somewhere that I know the coach. I love playing with Tamika Catchings (Indiana forward, with whom Williams played on the World Championships team)."


LINK


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

Glad to hear Dydek will be back. The Silver Stars are still very talented - I don't know how good Coretta will be for the Fever, so right now it looks to me like a 2 for 1 deal and I think it's a good deal for both sides but more so for the Silver Stars. Gwen Jackson, I'm a real fan and Crawley versus Snow, I can't wait. Did somebody say "DUNK"?

Williams along with Catchings, that's powerful.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoopsBack</b>!
> Glad to hear Dydek will be back. The Silver Stars are still very talented - I don't know how good Coretta will be for the Fever, so right now it looks to me like a 2 for 1 deal and I think it's a good deal for both sides but more so for the Silver Stars. Gwen Jackson, I'm a real fan and Crawley versus Snow, I can't wait. Did somebody say "DUNK"?
> 
> Williams along with Catchings, that's powerful.


I give Snow the upper hand in the Crawley vs Snow battle. Sylvia needs to thicken up some - Michelle can handle her, no prob.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

> I give Snow the upper hand in the Crawley vs Snow battle. Sylvia needs to thicken up some - Michelle can handle her, no prob.


That makes me very happy.  

Have I mentioned the quote function here is very cool!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The quote function is cool. So are some of the smilies! 

Dydek coming back is a good thing for the league. I have a tendency to scream at her when she is playing... "would you like a little cheese with that WHINE!!!" 

Can you imagine being that tall? I would love to try and put some muscle and a little killer instinct in that girl!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> ...and Sylvia Crawley to San Antonio.
> 
> Breaks up a super talented Starz team.
> ...


It's gonna be wierd to not have Sylvia Crawley here in portland anymore...

I remember when she played in the ABL, she was playing for portland even then.

Oh well, in a few years, I'm sure the WNBA will return to portland.

Maybe they should call the MC their home instead of the Rose Garden...


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

> Dydek coming back is a good thing for the league. I have a tendency to scream at her when she is playing... "would you like a little cheese with that WHINE!!!"


:laugh: Hilarious! She rarely shows emotion and does shake her head alot with a little smile like "no way you are wrong and I look down on you". Lol. I agree, it's good for the league for her to be back. One of my friends was really disappointed when we thought she wasn't coming.


----------

